# Dean / Everti



## Ben01 (May 1, 2008)

Considering a Ti frame. Has anyone had experience owning or dealing with Dean or Everti, good bad or otherwise?
Am strongly tempted to get a carbon Carrera (locally available) but think the Ti bikes will last longer.
Will appreciate your input.


----------



## RM27 (Feb 19, 2005)

Ben01 said:


> Considering a Ti frame. Has anyone had experience owning or dealing with Dean or Everti, good bad or otherwise?
> Am strongly tempted to get a carbon Carrera (locally available) but think the Ti bikes will last longer.
> Will appreciate your input.


I own 2 DEAN bikes one road and one mountain. Both times they arrived within 2 weeks of when promised. I did check in several times with John for updates. Both frames ride and look great - welds are very good. DEAN gets a bad rap for delivery times but if you set your expectations from the start and check in you should have no problems.


----------



## bluekudu (Aug 24, 2006)

*Dean endorsement*

I ride a Dean El Diente and absolutely love it. It is built up maybe a little on the heavy side (Centaur, Protons, Alloy Ouzo Comp) but still absolutely flies up hills and is very stable on the way down. It doesn't get the oohs and aahhs that my wife's vamoots does, but I'm OK with that...


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Deans are outstanding values. I had great customer service when I needed it to boot. The welds were also gorgous. Just so you know, Ever-Ti does not build their own frames, until last year they were built in Russia (I think the same company that made the Ti DeRossa and Omegas) but now contract them out to China (not sure if its XACD). Personally I'd rather go with the boys from CO, unless your in Canada, it's much easier to get warrenty support.


----------

